

Offer HN: OfferHN.com - iamgabeaudick

First come, first serve.
======
mwilcox
why not just redirect it to <http://news.ycombinator.com/offers>?

------
ljf
<http://www.offerhn.com> \- clickable link

~~~
ljf
ah right only visited the url after I made it clickable, and I see there
is.nothing there, I didn't realise that you were looking for some to do
something with it. if its going to be a complete spin off site don't you think
it might be better served many a more generic / explanatory url?

or, just have it redirect to /offers

------
iworkforthem
Er.. i will keen to work on it in Dec.

~~~
iamgabeaudick
It's yours. Just emailed you.

